# Fans for Fireplace



## krm944 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

My fireplace has two small fans beneath the firebox that are supposed to move warm out into the room. 

Both fans are operational, however the fans are not moving enough air to be the least bit effective. 

I had considered adding a small squirrel cage below, but room is tight. What are my options?

It would be perfect if I could find a small floor blower to place on hearth and assist the fans....it would be easily plugged into the wall, and easily removed. All the blowers I found are industrial size......


Kyle


----------



## handyguys (Dec 14, 2009)

How about adding a grate with a fan? To install them you just move your door up an inch.

See Fireplace Heaters ? Blowers | WoodlandDirect.com: Electric Fireplace Heater, Fireplace Blower, Grate Heater
(no affiliation)


----------



## MPGehrisch (Dec 15, 2009)

Many of the fans on fireplaces are variable speed.  It would be worth checking to make sure that the fan speed control hasn't failed, leaving you with only one speed... low.

-MG


----------

